# Placing my component rack...a question



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

All,

I am in (still) the planning phase of building my home theater. One of the elements I am trying to figure out is where to place my component rack. From a central wiring perspective, putting it in the same general vicinity of the main electrical panel is optimal (see attached); however, I need to know if this is a bad idea to to potential electrical interference.

Please peruse my rendering and help me pick the best location.

Thanks everyone!

~Matthew


----------



## david yurik (Feb 17, 2013)

fwiw - i did some testing of my monster home theater power strip vs. nothing. i couldn't tell the difference audibly between the two. i still used it of course for the convenience of the plug location and to provide some surge protection.

i work around variable speed drives in my line of work. they convert ac to dc and ramp voltages up and down. we also have multiple sensors ( temp humidity other ) connected all around these drives. i have never seen the changing voltages affect one sensor. and that's with changing voltages all around.

seeing how your house wiring is all 110 ( no changes / no ac to dc etc... ) with only a varying load ( amperage up and down ) i just can't see it affecting your equipment any more or less than using a plug on the other side of the house.

my vote would be to put your components wherever is most convenient / cost effective for you.

dave


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

MLGamer said:


> ... I need to know if this is a bad idea to to potential electrical interference.


Not an issue. As David noted, put the rack where it’s most convenient for you.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

One less worry thanks to your feedback.

Thanks very much and have a most blessed Christmas and prosperous New Year.

With much appreciation,

Matthew


----------

